# Getting hit on.



## obscuria (Feb 5, 2010)

So I thought this would be a fun topic to do. Tell me stories of the strangest/funniest/creepiest/awkward ways you've been hit on.

Today I was driving to an appointment and I notice some guy in his early 20s, about my age I would guess,  in a white truck speed from behind me in the fast lane, then he goes around me and I assume he's just trying to get around me. But no, he slows down to my speed and is right next to me for a while. I don't notice much but then it just started to annoy me because I can't get over if I wanted to. 

So I look at him and he's just staring at me smiling and waving and I think I caught him winking. I smile back but then focus more on the road. The next time I look over he lifts up his shirt and shows me his nipple.  I have no idea how to react to that, so I just give him a thumbs up. I think he might have just been hitting on me. He then tries to signal me each digit of his phone number but by this time I need to exit the freeway. 

Somehow, I don't think that flashing your nipple on the freeway is an effective way to get chicks.


----------



## whittt8 (Feb 5, 2010)

My best friend and I went out one night and the guy I'm dating called and asked if she and I wanted to come up to the place they were snowboarding. She and I had nothing better to do, so we decided what the heck, lets go. We got up there and hung out in the lodge while the guys got some time on the slopes. My friend and I were sitting at a table drinking a couple beers, when I notice this guy walk by, very close to the table. I thought to myself "Hmm, that was weird." Well anyhow, not even 10 minutes later he comes back over to our table and asks to borrow my phone (which was in my hand). I asked him what he needed to borrow my phone for and proceeded to tell me that he needed to get ahold of his friends who were at the lodge somewhere and he had left his phone in the car. Believable enough, I suppose. So I let him borrow my phone. He proceeds to make 4 phone calls to 3 different numbers. No one answers either time. So he then sits down with my friend and I. He introduced himself and we had some idle chit chat, b/c he was kind of awkward to be honest. He asked if we wanted a beer or some shots and we both declined, so he went up and got a beer. When he came back, guess what he had in his hand, besides the beer.... A CELL PHONE. He sat and drank with us for a bit, and at that point I was like you're a major creeper, so my best friend and I went outside and sat by the fire.

We thought that was the end of it, but we were wrong. I started getting phone calls and texts from these numbers he called. Whoever it was asked if my friend and I wanted to go get something to eat with these guys and that we should come out to their cars. I declined, and luckily my man and his buddies came back. After I told him what happened they immediately "marked their territory" lol. I had heard of people pulling the whole "i dont have my phone can i borrow yours" line, but never experienced it, lol.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Feb 5, 2010)

Wow, desperate. Some guys are crazy.

I work in retail and I asked a man if he was looking or if he needed help. He told me he was looking at me and how beautiful I was. He had to repeat that 3 or 4 times in a really obnoxious way and when I asked him if he wanted anything he told me he did but couldn't tell me what with a wink. Ew, I already know, you want me. 

Another time I was in the mall and this guy asked me out and when I said no, he screamed go out with me. That was kind of embarassing. I'm going to stop there haha. I have way too many of these unfortunately.


----------



## fash10nista (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm not sure if I was getting hit on but I'll let you decide...

I work for a brokerage firm and one of my duties is answering the phone. This guy calls and asks for someone to talk to regarding our company's strategy in looking at prospective office locations. I tell him that would be our real estate area and if he holds on for a minute, I can look up a contact for him...Sooo...as I'm looking for the individual in our directory, he suddenly blurts out, "You've got the perfect voice for speaking on the phone." I honestly didn't know how to reply so I just said, "I don't know what that means," and laughed...He laughed along with me and I just gave him the information and ended the call...lol


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 6, 2010)

I get hit on by my dad's friends sometimes.

Luckily they're rich so....


----------



## ms.marymac (Feb 6, 2010)

I was at a laundromat washing clothes once when a sweaty man that looked kinda like a rough and tumble Chris Farley sauntered up to ask about my tattoos. He then told me he had tattoos as well (yay.), and proceeded to take his shirt off to show me his Bugs Bunny tattoo. He THEN told me he was a tattoo artist and if I ever wanted more...*shudder*  Why couldn't have looked like Nikki Sixx? Thankfully we have a washer and dryer now.


----------



## lyttleravyn (Feb 6, 2010)

Hahaha these are all great! Here's my fav:

One day I was taking a train to NYC to go on a date with a guy I was seeing. I was reading a book and sitting next to the window with an older man sitting beside me. The conductor kept walking back and forth passed my seat and kept trying to make eye contact with me. At one point he asked me what my book was about. Honestly I was a little annoyed since I was just trying to read! When it got to my stop (end of the line), when I went to leave he was standing next to the door. I walked off the train and he followed me trying to make small talk! After a little bit, he shoved a piece of paper in my hand and then went back to the train. I looked at it and it was one of those slips they click after taking your ticket and it had his phone number on it! Haha.


----------



## Boasorte (Feb 6, 2010)

When I was working at Kmart, this man and his son were on my line, the man was flirting with me, and then said " my son and I are looking for a new stepmother"... I said "sorry I don't like kids"

Another guy pulled his lil pee pee out when I was walking by and signaled me to come over, I just rolled my eyes and kept it moving.

Then some old man a couple of years ago was trying to get his flirt on, asked me how old I was, when I clearly wasn't old enough for him. I said " I'm 12 and my mother told me not to talk to strangers" and just walked away while my friends were laughing hard as heck! LOL


----------



## obscuria (Feb 6, 2010)

These are all amusing!

For some reason I've been told that I have a "nice neck" more than once by several different guys. What kind of pick up line is that?


----------



## MACATTAK (Feb 6, 2010)

These stories are funny!

Last week at a bar a guy began talking himself up to me.  He has 4 Harleys, works for Harley, makes all this big money yada yada.  After a few minutes of his nonsense, he quickly grabs my hand and takes me to a corner of the bar.  He pulls out a huge wad of money that he had made that day, trying to make himself look awesome.  Then he gets paranoid.  He says that I better not tell anyone about his money because he has a gun in his back pocket.  He was staying at a nearby hotel, and told me that I should come with him and he would buy me my own room.  Then we could stay up and watch movies all night.  Just what I wanted, a sleepover with a psycho!


----------



## Veela (Feb 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *obscuria* 

 
_ Somehow, I don't think that flashing your nipple on the freeway is an effective way to get chicks._

 
A truck driver did this to me once, but unfortunately, it wasn't his nipple. It was his uhh..... manhood....and it was NASTY. LOL

When I was a teenager, I was outside of this dept store, waiting for my mom, when this guy in his late 40s was standing outside smoking a cigarette. He walks over to me and tells me that his wife works during the day and he has the house to himself. I'm like, "ummm, that's nice". So, even though I don't act like I'm the least bit interested, he continues to write down his phone number and give it to me. WTH is wrong with some men? If you want a divorce, have the balls to tell your wife instead of having some poor girl call your house to start drama. Sheesh.


----------



## obscuria (Feb 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Veela* 

 
_A truck driver did this to me once, but unfortunately, it wasn't his nipple. It was his uhh..... manhood....and it was NASTY. LOL

When I was a teenager, I was outside of this dept store, waiting for my mom, when this guy in his late 40s was standing outside smoking a cigarette. He walks over to me and tells me that his wife works during the day and he has the house to himself. I'm like, "ummm, that's nice". So, even though I don't act like I'm the least bit interested, he continues to write down his phone number and give it to me. WTH is wrong with some men? If you want a divorce, have the balls to tell your wife instead of having some poor girl call your house to start drama. Sheesh._

 

You should have called until his wife picked up. Then tell his wife that she's married to a pedophile.

Wow, I'm way more vengeful than I thought.

When I was a teenager I looked young for my age but I find that even when I pull the "i'm 13" card, some guys still don't relent. It's really disturbing.


----------



## Paramnesia (Feb 6, 2010)

I seem to attract nutters, I was hit one once by a bus driver. I've been stopped in the street by guys just to tell me I have the nicest boobs they've ever seen.

I also seem to get hit on a lot by guys online, even if they haven't seen me :S


----------



## Veela (Feb 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *obscuria* 

 
_You should have called until his wife picked up. Then tell his wife that she's married to a pedophile.

Wow, I'm way more vengeful than I thought.

When I was a teenager I looked young for my age but I find that even when I pull the "i'm 13" card, some guys still don't relent. It's really disturbing._

 
I know! Some men don't even care if you're the age of their daughter(s). It's disgusting! If I'd been smarter at the time, I definitely would've called his wife, but I was a bitchy teen and decided to make it a point to throw it away in front of him. LOL


----------



## Flaminbird (Feb 8, 2010)

OMG these are so funny. Men are so pitiful at times arent they? Well I've had my experiences with many whackos over my many years 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I've had some scary ones too. One that comes to mind is I had just gotten the car I have now a 2000 Trans Am and bought it not even being able to drive it because it's manual but I'd praticed on my b/f's at the time, 98 Camaro SS a couple months before so I knew I'd be able to with a little more practice. Sure enough I learned to drive it the weekend I got it and the following week of work I would take it out on my lunch break to practice since I had an hour. One day I was out headed to the mall just 2 miles down the road and I had the t-tops out.  I had an older couple comment to me they liked the color while in traffic and that was fine. I dont mind comments like that.  I drove on to the next light and noticed like Obscuria experienced....someone who had plenty of room in front of him still riding beside me. I ignore it though but it continues to the next light. I hear something and look over as I'm annoyed at this time and this guy maybe 10+ yrs older then me says "nice car". I say "thanks" and look ahead. Traffic moves and then stops again and this guy is still tagging along. Next thing he's talking again and says "It's not very often you see a girl driving a car like that let alone stick". I ignore him. Next thing he says is "so does Michelle have a significant other?". Well he knew my name because I actually have it etched on a license plate frame on the rear of the car with the firebird logo. Ok so now this is creeping me out so when traffic moves I really hightail it as much as I could changing lanes often and sure enough he's several cars back doing the same! So now I'm scared and don't go to the mall and instead try to lose him more and go to a more open shopping center. I go 2 miles further then planned and get to the center where there's a Kohl's. I didnt see the guy and thought I lost him. I hurry up and get out of the car not seeing anyone around and hurrily go to the store. As I'm walking in there he is creeping behind me in his truck. He said something to me....I think it was "so do you have a significant other" or something like that. I ignored him and I go in the store and call my b/f and wait for him to leave. Thankfully he left and I stayed there another 20 minutes. That was probably the scariest time I've had 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

I had someone try to pick me up in Walmart of all places too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. He kept following me around aisle after aisle. I thought maybe it was a coincidence that he was in the same aisle but when I find the aisle that has what I'm looking for and stop he comes over, is silent then starts talking. Asking me where I'm from, do I have a b/f. Then he asked me out to lunch. I said "i told you I have a b/f" then how about dinner he says. OMG!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I walked away and he finally left me alone.


----------



## Machinegun_Cali (Feb 9, 2010)

Sorry gals no stories. I dont get hit on. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What the fuck am I chopped liver ?!?!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 9, 2010)

when in a club one guy just came up to me and shouted 'your tits are amazing' impressed i was not


----------



## sinergy (Feb 9, 2010)

these stories were quite entertaining to read..a bit strange too, like mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




not too long after i started working at my salon i got this older couple in prob late forties, well the husband kept telling his wife to go get him something to drink, go check on this and that..kept sending her away while i cut his hair. well, he preceeds to tell me he needed to hurry and get his hair cut so he could get home cause he had a 'date'..im like ok..just barely talking to him being friendly but making sure i have enough space in between us during the hair cut..anyhow he starts asking me if go into chat rooms..if i have IM..that he has a lot of girl friends online that they make clothes for eachothers avatars..and his fave are the little panties and brownie/girl scout outfit he makes for his 'super model' friends to wear. and that he really got turned on when one of them wore a dinosaur costume.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 so im like good lord get out of my chair..well he is just talking and talking about all the stuff he does on line and before he leaves he hands me my money and a tip..then leans over while i lean away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and tells me...
"the best thing about all my online friends is..online IM A GIRL! and none of them know it!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i mean wtf?!?!?! i was so wierded out and wasnt sure if i needed to call some predator hotline..total freak. well i seen him yesterday..he stopped and yelled, 'hello gorgeous! how have you been, miss me?!?" i stood far far away on the opposite side of the counter believe me.


----------



## EaboniElii (Feb 10, 2010)

ah had a few giggles at these. 

Im a Dental Assistant and have had a few guys, when I go out to get them from the waiting room, who give you that up and down look with the smile. And when you have a converstation with someone and your job comes up they always seem to pride themselves on that they havent been to a Dentist in like 10 years and that they only brush their teeth once a week, cause thats really going to get me interested <shudders>
Ive also had a guy do laps around me on the highway once, that was... interseting...


----------



## Junkie (Feb 10, 2010)

I used to be super gothic a few years ago and ALWAYS used to get hit on by guys from all walks of life - especially the clean-cut jock looking type. I guess the figure since I look freaky, I must be freaky in bed too..lmao!

I was on my way to a derm appointment - not long after giving birth and all broken-out (ready to go on Accutane, hence the appt) - and an older man (maybe mid 40's) sees me as he's walking out, does a double take, then turns around - comes up and says, "So, can I ask you a question?". I'm like, "Uhh, ok". And he then proceeds to tell me he thinks I look interesting and that he would like to take me out to dinner. I was pretty gobsmacked...cuz I mean, he was seriously old enough to be my dad - had on a business suit, briefcase, the whole shebang...and I look at him with this "wtf" look on my face. I'm like..."Uhh, sorry, I'm on my way to a doctor's appointment....bye!" And he was like, "Aww, thats too bad". That was so weird.

I was serving this cabbie a few weeks ago when he says (looking at the price), "Wow, expensive! What will you do if I just walk out with it?". I'm like, "Then I'll have to get security to jump on you". He then gives me this sheepish grin and says, "Wow...I'd rather you jump on me". I was kinda hyper at the time - the security guard and I always crack jokes and we were doing so before he came in - so I wasn't too weirded out - I just started laughing really hard and was like, "That's not allowed! I'm married"! (I'm actually engaged, but I have a ring on, so whatever). And he was like, "*laughing* Thats ok, I'm married too!"...lmao! Dirty!


I always seem to attract the old men and the weirdos. One old man said I looked like I liked being naughty...ROFL Gross! And some other guy asked me out - but muttered it under his breath...and I'm like (thinking he's really weird - hurry up and serve him so he can leave, sorta deal) Sure..Yeah...Uh Huh...and he was like Really? I'm like, what?! And he's like, you know, go out? And I'm like...Uhhh...no! lol poor guy...he was just super weird and quiet and looked kinda creepy.

Oh and this weekend, some guy grabs me from behind on the dancefloor at a club and I drunkenly point to my ring on my finger and I'm like no no no! So he lets me go and is like, "Oh, ok........so who's your friend?" LOL...smooth buddy...smooth!


----------



## obscuria (Feb 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_I used to be super gothic a few years ago and ALWAYS used to get hit on by guys from all walks of life - especially the clean-cut jock looking type. I guess the figure since I look freaky, I must be freaky in bed too..lmao!_

 
Ah, I was like that as a teenager as well and got the whole clean cut jock thing as well.  Now I just have a ton of tattoos and piercings and the one thing I used to have to worry about when dating was if that person only liked me because I'm a novelty to save them from their boring life.  Things that always pissed me off were "oh...i always wanted to date a punk/goth/tattooed girl" 
Thank god I'm off the market and don't have to worry about that too much anymore except from guys that try to hit on me just to try to sleep with me.

I always get the "oh. I like your tattoos, you know I'm thinking about getting one someday..." as a conversation starter even though I know they aren't. I generally reply with "oh yeah? There's a tattoo parlor not too far from here, let's go!"  No one ever does though. Boo.


Also, some people just have the most cliche pickup lines: "you wanna go have some fun?" "I don't want your fun".


----------



## Tinkerbell4726 (Feb 10, 2010)

This thread makes me feel better I thought I was the only one. Most of my creepers happen to me while I'm at work.

I was putting something out on the sales floor when I see this couple shopping. They were holding hands and acting affection and I didn't think much of it. I happen to be right by them putting something out and the guy, no joke, maybe 3 feet away from him wife comes up behind me and asks for my number. I was in shock. The balls on this guy were huge that he had no problem standing right next to his wife/gf and felt the need to walk up behind me and ask me that! I told him I was married and walked away. Had I not worried about the reprecussions I would have told his wife, but sadly I can't afford to lose my job.

Another time this weird guy that comes in with a headset attached to his head and riding a bike comes to my department and starts chatting with me. Now I HATE my job but I can fake a smile like it's no1's business so I continue waiting on him and he says "You're very pretty, and one of my anime characters has your name. Would you like to go out sometime?" lmao Sorry I'm married ( I'm not but that's the best excuse)

One time this guy came in and he looked just like Big from that Mtv show Rob and Big. He was this big, black teddy bear looking guy. He walked up to me and was asking me about cakes and cupcakes and then said something along the lines of what he wants he can't buy. So I know what this means and I was just like 'O well if there is something I can help u with let me know" than he procedes to ask if I have a boyfriend, I tell him yes and he says " Well we don't have to do anything, we can just play playstation" lol. Apparently he seen me outside on my break and went and asked one of the cashiers who I was and if I had a boyfriend. He didn't creep me out, he was adorable cuz he was sweet as pie yet he was this BIG dude that looked like he could rough someone up.

And the absolutle worst of them all was this guy that I was waiting on said "Can I ask you a question" so I say sure.... and he goes "Would you go out with me?" and mind u this guy had a cut off shirt, a curly mullet and wasn't the most socially savy. I tell him sorry I have a boyfriend. Well then he asks me " Well if you didn't would u date me?" lmao really dude? So I tried to say something along the lines of if I can help you with anything else let me know and I walk away. Well for the next 2 months he would come in the store and walk around, not purchase anything but would wait to see me say hi you remember me? and then leave. What scared me was he was always hanging around the store at the time I was scheduled to leave, so out of fear he was gonna kidnap me I would hang out in the back and wait for my boyfriend to escort me out. 

I haven't seen that dude in like 2 months, so hopefully he found another person to stalk.

Now if only Brad Pitt or one of the Red Wings would come in and hit on me I wouldn't be that upset lol


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 10, 2010)

I get hit on a daily basis! I have no idea why, maybe because I work with men 99% of the time. I've learned over time to distinguish between ppl that are just trying to be funny and perverts!

I have way to many stories to share them on here though so I just post the most recent one (yesterday):  

I was on a site waiting for a training session to start and this guy shows up acting like he owns the place. I'd never met him so I sorta briefly looked at him. He goes: "you're wondering where you know me from? You know me from porn! I kidnapped you and we acted in it together!" :/ What the frig do you say to that??? I just ignored him from then on

and he wouldn't stop staring at me the entire time during the rest of  training...arghhh sometimes I hate men!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I get hit on a daily basis! I have no idea why, maybe because I work with men 99% of the time. I've learned over time to distinguish between ppl that are just trying to be funny and perverts!

I have way to many stories to share them on here though so I just post the most recent one (yesterday):  

I was on a site waiting for a training session to start and this guy shows up acting like he owns the place. I'd never met him so I sorta briefly looked at him. He goes: *"you're wondering where you know me from? You know me from porn! I kidnapped you and we acted in it together!" :/ What the frig do you say to that???* I just ignored him from then on

and he wouldn't stop staring at me the entire time during the rest of  training...arghhh sometimes I hate men!_

 
what a weirdo!!!!


----------



## Junkie (Feb 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I get hit on a daily basis! I have no idea why, maybe because I work with men 99% of the time. I've learned over time to distinguish between ppl that are just trying to be funny and perverts!

I have way to many stories to share them on here though so I just post the most recent one (yesterday): 

I was on a site waiting for a training session to start and this guy shows up acting like he owns the place. I'd never met him so I sorta briefly looked at him. He goes: "you're wondering where you know me from? You know me from porn! I kidnapped you and we acted in it together!" :/ What the frig do you say to that??? I just ignored him from then on

and he wouldn't stop staring at me the entire time during the rest of training...arghhh sometimes I hate men!_

 
That seriously made me LOL!

Seriously, what DO you say after that?! 



My friend was sorta seeing this guy before and I had never met him. I finally did meet him and was like, Oh Hi, you're my roommate's friend - you know, ___name___? And he was like, "Yeah, I know who you are. I've seen you leave your apartment building while I was outside in my car".






 I actually said, "Thats creepy" and walked away lol.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Feb 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tinkerbell4726* 

 
_This thread makes me feel better I thought I was the only one. Most of my creepers happen to me while I'm at work.

I was putting something out on the sales floor when I see this couple shopping. They were holding hands and acting affection and I didn't think much of it. I happen to be right by them putting something out and the guy, no joke, maybe 3 feet away from him wife comes up behind me and asks for my number. I was in shock. The balls on this guy were huge that he had no problem standing right next to his wife/gf and felt the need to walk up behind me and ask me that! I told him I was married and walked away. Had I not worried about the reprecussions I would have told his wife, but sadly I can't afford to lose my job.

Another time this weird guy that comes in with a headset attached to his head and riding a bike comes to my department and starts chatting with me. Now I HATE my job but I can fake a smile like it's no1's business so I continue waiting on him and he says "You're very pretty, and one of my anime characters has your name. Would you like to go out sometime?" lmao Sorry I'm married ( I'm not but that's the best excuse)

One time this guy came in and he looked just like Big from that Mtv show Rob and Big. He was this big, black teddy bear looking guy. He walked up to me and was asking me about cakes and cupcakes and then said something along the lines of what he wants he can't buy. So I know what this means and I was just like 'O well if there is something I can help u with let me know" than he procedes to ask if I have a boyfriend, I tell him yes and he says " Well we don't have to do anything, we can just play playstation" lol. Apparently he seen me outside on my break and went and asked one of the cashiers who I was and if I had a boyfriend. He didn't creep me out, he was adorable cuz he was sweet as pie yet he was this BIG dude that looked like he could rough someone up.

And the absolutle worst of them all was this guy that I was waiting on said "Can I ask you a question" so I say sure.... and he goes "Would you go out with me?" and mind u this guy had a cut off shirt, a curly mullet and wasn't the most socially savy. I tell him sorry I have a boyfriend. Well then he asks me " Well if you didn't would u date me?" lmao really dude? So I tried to say something along the lines of if I can help you with anything else let me know and I walk away. Well for the next 2 months he would come in the store and walk around, not purchase anything but would wait to see me say hi you remember me? and then leave. What scared me was he was always hanging around the store at the time I was scheduled to leave, so out of fear he was gonna kidnap me I would hang out in the back and wait for my boyfriend to escort me out. 

I haven't seen that dude in like 2 months, so hopefully he found another person to stalk.

Now if only Brad Pitt or one of the Red Wings would come in and hit on me I wouldn't be that upset lol_

 
Haha wow some guys are like that. One guy asked for my number when his wife left and she came back and had he said anything else I would have written down a fake number and said this is what your husband asked for. 

I actually had 2 men argue over me when they asked if I'd come back and clean theirhouses when they saw me cleaning up a bit. I told them I wasnt interested in cleaning either of their homes and backed away from them, very awkward.


----------



## AlliSwan (Feb 14, 2010)

It happens to me quite a bit now that I live in NYC and walk to the subway in a hood sort of area, always lots of guys hanging out on the corners. I wonder if it gets TIRING to constantly try to holla at girls??

Here are a couple hilarious pics from back when Myspace was the way to try to pick up chicks:


----------



## obscuria (Feb 14, 2010)

haha, myspace was the best for creepy guys hitting on girls.

I like how the last one was prepared with xanax, weed, and alcohol.


----------



## MissAlexisDDD (Feb 14, 2010)

Oh man, these are hilarious. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My first week down in college I was walking downtown to pick up something from walgreens when this guy was trying to get my attention. I look over and it's some homeless man w/ overalls and bleached blonde hair. He asked if I wanted to go with him to the bars later and I said no, I was only 19 and he was like "no prob babe I can get you in" I'm like uhhh no thanks. Just trying to be polite but jeeze! Wouldn't let up. I didn't want to be rude and ended up hearing his whole lifes story.

Lol not quite sure how he coculd afford to go to the bars had I said yeah!

To make things better I actually saw him a few months ago, still at the same corner and I think he recognized me. >_<


----------



## Babylard (Feb 14, 2010)

looooooooool i hate creepy people they scare me D: its like youd pretend not to notice them until they follow you for a block yelling HEY HEY! i am obviously trying to ignore you, go away please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




btw, what is xanex?


----------



## obscuria (Feb 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Babylard* 

 
_looooooooool i hate creepy people they scare me D: its like youd pretend not to notice them until they follow you for a block yelling HEY HEY! i am obviously trying to ignore you, go away please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




btw, what is xanex?_

 
Xanax is an anti-anxiety drug that is sometimes used recreationally as a sedative.


----------

